# This be my purevolume. Whaddya think?



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

Compiled some recordings of mine into one little convenient location. All of it was recorded on a four track, my acoustic guitar and my voice. Tell me what you think.
http://www.purevolume.com/OneWordParagraph/albums/Analog+(Compilation)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 11, 2012)

I clicked through a handful of songs, and you sound bored. Vocal sound quality sounds weird too if it's just you <<


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha! Yeah, I'm not a very good singer... I've recently been trying to work a little more on that and plan on maybe even getting some voice lessons. Thanks for the feedback, brah.


----------

